# Tools Required to Install Dodge 2.7L Harmonic Balancer



## richb500 (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought a rebuilt long block 2.7L and have to put the parts from my old engine onto the new one. I removed the harmonic balancer from my old engine, now have to install it on the rebuilt engine. To do this, I have to buy some Miller Special Tools. Which ones I really need to install the harmonic balancer. 

To replace the harmonic balancer (damper) it says that I need to use Special Tool 8179 (forcing screw) along with the nut and thrust bearing from 6792. The pictures I see of the 6792 look like it comes with it's own screw. Why can't I just use the screw that comes in the 6792 - is it a different thread size than the crank bolt, whereas the 8179 is the same? The 8179 appears to be larger on one end. Bottom line, do I really have to also buy the 8179 or is there a way to avoid it?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Richb,

I have never used any tool to install a harmonic balancer. The install tool is usually a longer bolt with a larger shoulder. If you can't get enough thread "grab" with the existing bolt, you will need to buy a longer bolt with the same threads.

Make sure all mating surfaces are clean and dry....start the HB onto the end of the crank with the keyway lined up. The HB must be absolutely straight..... no binding allowed. Install the HB as far as you can by hand before using the bolt to draw it tight.

Good luck,
SABL


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the harmonic balancer has to be aligned perfectly or you are going to get a slighly shake when your running your truck. The harmonic balancer is to offset and vibration in the crank rotation assembly. If you have a dial indicator, and base, you can align the balancer that way as well.


----------

